# Apple MacBook Pro: touchpad configuration



## aperechnev (Jan 28, 2015)

Hello FreeBSD lovers.

I've installed FreeBSD 10.1 on my MacBook Pro '13 mid 2012 (MacBook Pro 9,2) and spent about two days to configure my touchpad properly.

I've found the wiki page: https://wiki.freebsd.org/AppleMacbook#Touchpad. But this page is too old and it does not help to configure touchpad on MacBook Pro.

First, to get the configuration you have to install atp(4) driver, then you have to point Xorg to use /dev/atp0 device. Then you have to use the next settings for Xorg in mouse config:

```
Section "InputDevice"
   Identifier  "Mouse0"
   Driver  "mutouch"
   Option    "Protocol" "auto"
   Option    "Device" "/dev/atp0"

   Option  "LeftEdge"  "100"
  Option  "RightEdge"  "1120"
  Option  "TopEdge"  "50"
  Option  "BottomEdge"  "310"
  Option  "FingerLow"  "25"
  Option  "FingerHigh"  "30"
  Option  "MaxTapTime"  "180"
  Option  "MaxTapMove"  "220"
  Option  "MaxDoubleTapTime"  "180"
  Option  "VertScrollDelta"  "20"
  Option  "HorizScrollDelta"  "50"
  Option  "MinSpeed"  "0.79"
  Option  "MaxSpeed"  "0.88"
  Option  "AccelFactor"  "0.0015"
  Option  "SHMConfig"  "on"
EndSection
```
I've found this configuration somewhere on GitHub Gists. But I will play with it a bit more, maybe it is possible to configure touchpad behaviour exactly like in Mac OS X.

It would be great if someone can update wiki page: https://wiki.freebsd.org/AppleMacbook#Touchpad. Because it is too old and default configuration works very bad.

Also display is too blue on MacBook Pro with default Xorg config. I installed Redshift and now it looks a bit better, but I believe it is possible to configure it much better. Anyway this is another story and I will research this question a bit later.

Thanks.


----------



## aperechnev (Jan 28, 2015)

In addition, with default config touchpad works VERY bad. It is unresponsible, it is almost not possible to scroll pages with two fingers. With my config it works much better, but not as in Mac OS X. I will try to configure it better, to make it more responsible. Maybe problem is not in Xorg config, maybe the problem is in atp(4) driver. In this case I can fix something in driver's source code, and it would be great if somebody gives me more information about existing problems.


----------



## LtMerlin (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks for the post aperechnev,
I also have the 9,2 MBP and I would like to install FreeBSD on it natively.

Did you have to do anything special to get it all working? It is difficult to find any information on installing FreeBSD nicely on a MBP these days...

Did you managed to get Xorg working properly with a desktop environment like KDE, GNOME, or Xfce...?

Why didn't you install FreeBSD 11-CURRENT?

I would be great to get some tips from you!

Thanks



aperechnev said:


> Hello FreeBSD lovers.
> 
> I've installed FreeBSD 10.1 on my MacBook Pro '13 mid 2012 (MacBook Pro 9,2) and spent about two days to configure my touchpad properly.
> 
> ...


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Sep 27, 2015)

LtMerlin said:


> Why didn't you install FreeBSD 11-CURRENT?



I can't speak to aperechnev's reasons, but you should never use -CURRENT unless you're fluent in C and willing to contribute to FreeBSD development. The -CURRENT branch is unsupported in the forums and mailing lists; if run into a problem and can't figure out how to fix it yourself, nobody's going to help you fix it.

As for configuring the Macbook touchpad, I'm afraid I can't help.


----------



## junovitch@ (Sep 27, 2015)

ANOKNUSA said:


> I can't speak to aperechnev's reasons, but you should never use -CURRENT unless you're fluent in C and willing to contribute to FreeBSD development. The -CURRENT branch is unsupported in the forums and mailing lists; if run into a problem and can't figure out how to fix it yourself, nobody's going to help you fix it.
> ...


You are right if you want to use any of the various public support channels then -CURRENT isn't a good fit.  If you are methodical enough to reproduce an issue you run into and patient enough to follow through on a PR then there's nothing wrong with -CURRENT.  Remember the FreeBSD.org cluster runs mostly -CURRENT so chances are there will be help fixing things if they can be identified.


----------



## dch (Jan 22, 2017)

Huge props for this. I just dropped your config in "as is" for 12.0-CURRENT on a MBP 15" 2014 Retina and it Just Works.


----------

